# Good job Dana, way to discredit your new champion



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I don't know what Dana was thinking with his little rant during the post-fight fox show. He basically discredit Junior saying he has no gas tank, and that if Cain had taken it to the ground, he could have made the fight go on longer, basically saying he would have won. 

He hurt the UFC more then that 1min 30 second fight did.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Shit happens.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Dana couldnt keep his emotions in check, he really wanted this fight to be like a modern day Griffin-Bonnar, he had so much riding on this and looked really bummed out in the cage after the fight. With that said I'm not defending Dana, the comments he made after the fight made JDS win sound like a fluke. He was also ripping into Cain way to much. He could very easily have put a positive spin on this, anything can happen in MMA and all that. Instead he made a real mess out of the whole thing. Brock was the much more composed guy post-fight.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Dana was definitely pissed off about the quick ending but it ended faster than anyone thought it would. I can see why he's frustrated though. He was hoping the Brown Hope would win the UFC millions of Hispanic fans and it backfired.

Huge infomercial, mariachi intro music, green, white and red shirts and mouthpieces, only to see Cain get ko'd early. 

The UFC just squandered a chance to make a ton of new fans so he is mad as hell. He should have probably had Rogan and Goldie do the post fight talk since he was way too emotional to be in there.

Did find it funny when he said he wasn't anyones trainer and than immediately started talking about how Cain should have fought the fight. I thought Cain was doing well with his combos and especially the leg kicks. Junior obviously didn't like them and you could tell by the look on his face.

I'm glad JDS won because I think he's an easier fight for Brock but dissapointed that the event was screwed up. Hoping to see this sport grow into the most popular in the world and they need good shows on network tv to do it and this wasn't it:thumbsdown:


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Look at the history of the HW division. Not a more unpredictable division in MMA, and it showed tonight. Dana should know this.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

RustyRenegade said:


> I thought Cain was doing well with his combos and especially the leg kicks. Junior obviously didn't like them and you could tell by the look on his face.


Agreed. Cain was scoring with the leg kicks and up until that overhand right landed they were pretty even in the standup. Both landed shots that were hard enough to get respect from each other and they were both fighting more cautiously than usual. For good reason I might add. It was more tactical fight for both and it came down to who could capitalize on an opening first, tonight it was JDS, if the fight again, who knows?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Dana should be pissed at himself for putting all of his chips on one fight. They could have easily had three fights broadcasted in the span of an hour, or at least the co-main and main events. 

Or was this the case regardless? I missed the live broadcast, so I've no idea what aired after Dos Santos vs. Velasquez. Either way, to be ticked off with Junior is ridiculous... he did what he does and he won the belt. This is a huge night for him, and no one should be out take away from his accomplishment. Emotional or not, Dana should have known a quick finish was a possibility.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

I think Dana was just trying to damage control because his former HW Champ just looked like a chump. And trying to explain to the casuals that JDS just took out a good fighter and not a punching bag.


----------



## schiops (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't get why Dana was going on about Cain not shooting in for a takedown. That's one of the first things Cain did in the fight!


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

I think Dana pretty much showed his true color's as to who he was gunning for in this fight IMO.



Canadian Psycho said:


> Dana should be pissed at himself for putting all of his chips on one fight. They could have easily had three fights broadcasted in the span of an hour, or at least the co-main and main events.
> 
> Or was this the case regardless? I missed the live broadcast, so I've no idea what aired after Dos Santos vs. Velasquez.


Dana basically said that everybody that was pissed off because they only watched one fight on Fox should just shut up because they could've seen all the rest fights on Facebook.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Worst shit i have ever seen from dana, if this was a ppv he would have been excited as hell. I'm guess he was really pulling for cain and the hispanic market. 

He made it seem like JDS was a joke that got lucky and won the belt.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Spec0688 said:


> I don't know what Dana was thinking with his little rant during the post-fight fox show. He basically discredit Junior saying he has no gas tank, and that if Cain had taken it to the ground, he could have made the fight go on longer, basically saying he would have won.
> 
> He hurt the UFC more then that 1min 30 second fight did.


Dana White wants a Mexican fan base. He sees how big they are in boxing and wants the same for the UFC. He already has Brazilian Champions. 

That said, Junior is far funner to watch, provides way better knockouts and has a far more marketable personality. 

WAR JDS! The man is a true beast!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm really hoping Dana was just pissed the fight wasn't a war and not that upset that Cain lost. I really think the only reason the UFC wants Cain as a champ is because he's brown and they want to break into Mexico. It's definitely not for his personality. 

Btw. If Dana is this pissed about JDS, who is a very classy guy, winning a title. What the hell will he do if Nick Diaz beats GSP?


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

It was a shame as a fan that the fight didnt last longer, i like both fighters so not upset about result, i would have1 liked to seen a bit more but thats the way it goes.
As for White, well he has undermined the Champ in my eyes which in turn devalues him to new fans, it wont have a massive affect on gate numbers etc as the sport has a lot of hardcore fans but it still is a negative.
I imagine White is praying Lesnar destroys Overeem so he gets a crack at JDS and its damn obvious who white wants to win out of that one, White would be overjoyed if Lesnar somehow managed to regain the belt.
As for Cain i would expect he may get the loser out of Lesnar/Overeem ?
Anyway in my eyes White has let JDS down and indeed himself, and by demeaning the Champ he demeans Velasquez.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Dana would have been pissed off if it was a 5round LnP snoozefest, anything can and does happen in MMA we all know this, he should know this. We got fireworks in that fight...where is a complaint justified? We got a title-fight KO for crying out loud, I'm happy with that.

Fox gave the UFC one fight, it would be a shame if new fans judged an entire sport on one fight!


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

If you want a 5 round war you dont pick the heavyweights. 
Bendo vs Guida had FOTN written all over It, and with an hour airtime you could've added that instead of Brock The Analyst show


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

Vale_Tudo said:


> If you want a 5 round war you dont pick the heavyweights.
> Bendo vs Guida had FOTN written all over It, and with an hour airtime you could've added that instead of Brock The Analyst show


I completely agree, he was trying to justify this fight beforehand, but Cain vs JDS, there was NO WAY these would go the distance.

IMO, the best looking fight that night was the Caceres fight, technical displays on the ground and on the feet, showy fighter.

but who could have seen this one coming?


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

that's why you have to make a stacked card instead of relying on a single fight to push the product, MMA is and has always been about and judged on the entire event not just one single fight.

Does not help the fact that 80% of the UFC fights at present are WEC cards the upper divisions have taken a real bad hit over the promotion of FW and BW, I for one am not enjoying the cards as much since the merge and miss stronger development in the upper division especially LHW which was always my fav division but recently has turned to sh1t, BM and FW where perfectly fine as part of the WEC, you knew what you where getting on there cards and it made a nice change having that something a little different from UFC cards, but now its like we have lost the UFC and its been replaced by WEC and it sucks big time.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

You know I actually thought this would be very Tyson like going either way actually. But as I said approximately two or three years ago and on all the forum threads leading up to this match that JDS would win. He has SO much confidence in himself and he's humble too. The next time around I will actually be betting on Cain because I believe this will be a HW rivalry leading up to a rubber bout within five years. Better believe it. These two single handedly destroyed everyone in their path to become the #1 and #2. Look at how composed Cain was even in defeat. 

Guess they're right. The first defense is ALWAYS the toughest. Hope people give GSP and especially Anderson Silva props. Unbelievable.


----------



## SpecC (Nov 18, 2007)

schiops said:


> I don't get why Dana was going on about Cain not shooting in for a takedown. That's one of the first things Cain did in the fight!


I would think it's because he is a fan of the sport like any of us. If DW didn't say it, I would predict there would be a massive thread about Cain's lack of wrestling in all 1:24 of that fight. He's entitled to his own opinion too.

If I had to critique one thing about it was that his voice has a stronger opinion than most. It would be a shame of Cain's figurative stock went down solely because of what Dana is saying. 




hadoq said:


> I completely agree, he was trying to justify this fight beforehand, but Cain vs JDS, there was NO WAY these would go the distance.
> 
> IMO, the best looking fight that night was the Caceres fight, technical displays on the ground and on the feet, showy fighter.
> 
> but who could have seen this one coming?



I also would like to add that heavyweights are the ones people want to see. The timing was just perfect for this fight to launch the UFC into the MASS mainstream. The fact that this fight was improbable to go all five rounds is best for the common fans' interests too. Slowly but surely, people will begin to understand the complexities of MMA such as positioning on the ground. 

It's just like being fresh in any other sport. First, we like the exciting stuff that gets you hooked. Then, you begin to appreciate what makes certain athletes or teams great with details.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Anyone have footage of this interview? +Rep


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> You know I actually thought this would be very Tyson like going either way actually. But as I said approximately two or three years ago and on all the forum threads leading up to this match that JDS would win. He has SO much confidence in himself and he's humble too. The next time around I will actually be betting on Cain because I believe this will be a HW rivalry leading up to a rubber bout within five years. Better believe it. These two single handedly destroyed everyone in their path to become the #1 and #2. Look at how composed Cain was even in defeat.
> 
> Guess they're right. The first defense is ALWAYS the toughest. Hope people give GSP and especially Anderson Silva props. Unbelievable.


I dont think its so clear cut, stylish is always an issue, I think the path is laid out is gold right now for Overeem to be the next champion after he has disposed of Brock and if you think Brock stands a chance of stepping in his way there just wait and see.

I think Mir is in a perfect spot right now also to bring himself back into the picture, If he was to come out now and call out Cain I think he would be in for a good shot, I for one woudl love to see that fight Cain vs Mir and as bad a stylistic opponent Brock was for Mir, I think Mir could be a very bad stylistic match up for Cain.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Well said KillerShark, Mir is the sleeper in the upper-echelon of the HW division, time to leapfrog your way to the top Mir!  am I the only one who enjoyed the main event? I know it was short but still explosive. and the 1st Brazilian UFC HW champ ever if I'm not mistaken? (not including interim belts)


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I dont think its so clear cut, stylish is always an issue, I think the path is laid out is gold right now for Overeem to be the next champion after he has disposed of Brock and if you think Brock stands a chance of stepping in his way there just wait and see.
> 
> I think Mir is in a perfect spot right now also to bring himself back into the picture, If he was to come out now and call out Cain I think he would be in for a good shot, I for one woudl love to see that fight Cain vs Mir and as bad a stylistic opponent Brock was for Mir, I think Mir could be a very bad stylistic match up for Cain.


Actually I already predicted on an earlier post that Overeem can beat JDS. He has the striking arsenal and KO power to do so. As for Mir I think Cain will be on a mission. He's gonna overwhelm Mir with serious ground and pound. Mir is too slow on the feet. Now that I have some credits to play with I can place a modest wager.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

LizaG said:


> Well said KillerShark, Mir is the sleeper in the upper-echelon of the HW division, time to leapfrog your way to the top Mir!  *am I the only one who enjoyed the main event?*


I think it would of been a nice top up to complete a sweet card, always ncie to have a KO finish as part of a sweet card, but when you have just tried to watch 9 low quality fights, most of which belonged really in the WEC, stuttering and buffering up on a 15" laptop and did not really get a good look at any of it and then paid £7.99 to watch one fcuking fight which ended in 1 min 4 seconds it all added up to a bit of a sh1t night.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

So that answers....'Yes'...I am the only one


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

The card was definitely solid. Just not as many big names as others, but the fights were entertaining. 

Caceres vs Escoveda was entertaining. 
Mackens vs Peralta was fireworks! Nice come from behind win by Peralta.
Bummed about Kid's loss to Darren though.
Johnson vs Clay H. was koo, but more or less a precursor to the main event.
Cub Swanson vs Lamas was another solid fight.

Poirier vs Garza was dope. Poirier is the new fighter to watch at feather weight.

Of course Bendo vs Guida was easily the FOTN. 

To end the night you got a massive KO win for the HW championship belt.


----------



## Warnerve (Feb 3, 2008)

No_Mercy said:


> The card was definitely solid. Just not as many big names as others, but the fights were entertaining.
> 
> Caceres vs Escoveda was entertaining.
> Mackens vs Peralta was fireworks! Nice come from behind win by Peralta.
> ...


i liked the card thought it was solid as well few surprises and upsets and a ko to finish the night would normally be a great night. 
There was alot of hype going in and some media and some self made but i know from the past certain events get so hyped in your mind they cant possibly live up to it.

All in all i liked it just wish they would have put the guida bendo fight on or the title fight lasted atleast a round.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

No_Mercy said:


> The card was definitely solid. Just not as many big names as others, but the fights were entertaining.
> 
> Caceres vs Escoveda was entertaining.
> Mackens vs Peralta was fireworks! Nice come from behind win by Peralta.
> ...


I felt the same way about these fights basically except I guess I enjoyed the card a little more than thinking it was solid. I consider Bendo and Poirier to be big deals though and guys I always want to see fight. Unlike Killershark I was viewing the card on an asus vg236he at 3mbps so my experience wasn't altered negatively by the fights being online.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't think Dana would be bothered about the whole mexican market thing that some of you are talking about. I reckon he'll be more bothered that they had an hour slot on Fox and the fight lasted 1 minute, after which the HW champ got demolished.

To the casual observer, quick knockouts of the top guys like that could make the sport look like it's a slugfest and whoever lands first wins, but we all know different.

I haven't even seen this interview, just going off what's been said here.

Did Henderson vs Guida not get aired afterwards? It got aired before the JDS vs Cain fight in the UK. :confused02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

He's just stating the Obvious lol :confused05:

you fair-weather Fans should start realizing that too!


----------



## beezer (Apr 30, 2010)

Wow, that was a disaster.

I watched the whole Facebook stream yesterday and saved the main event for today so can imagine how ridiculous it all must have seemed for anyone just tuning in to Fox. Obviously Dana was disappointed and all but you don't sell the sport by whining about how bad the fighters performed afterwards, very surprised how unprofessional that was.

It never made sense to just feature one fight for this broadcast, and the way things turned out they sure paid the price. With Guida and Henderson on there it would have been great instead... fight of the night and then a big KO (well, it wasn't that big but still) on top of that.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I wish Dana would just go away and never return.


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

Dana being Dana


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Dana will feel better when he sees the numbers from Brazil.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Dana was obviously banking this entirely on the hispanic population.

1.) Anaheim where if you looked at the crowd there were barely any girls just all hispanic dudes in sombreros. Nothing wrong with that, but getting to my point that their key demographic was hispanics which leads into #2.

2.) UFC has already cornered the Caucasian demographic so they're going after the Latin market and Asian last. Fox is an important medium to get through to the crowd.

They put in a ton of effort and wanted a good fight to show the fans. He'll look on the bright side and see that he may lost a bit of the Hispanic momentum (future Mexico show) but he certainly peaked the South American market big time. 

Even though it was short this fight had a HIGH IMPACT literally. People will say man this is the real deal. If you're a Cain fan of course it's gonna suck, but that's sports. 

Finishing notes. Brazillians are the toughest fighters out there collectively. Why...simply look at their backgrounds. I've visited South America before and you can't even imagine how poor it is down there. People shitting on the streets, entire familes whom are homeless, kids begging for money or food, trash littered in the streets, polluted waterways, high crime rate, etc...etc. 

Poverty creates character. Really happy for JDS.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

On my live broadcast, they showed Hendo vs Guida(not live) before the live main event, so in an hour you got a crazy 3 round LW war and a HW KO for the Championship. That is quite a good representation of the world of MMA, as good as you could expect from two fights anyway.

I'm not sure if that's what they played in all countries, but what I saw was IMO a great introduction to MMA with the amount of time given, Dana should chill about it.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

SM33 said:


> On my live broadcast, they showed Hendo vs Guida(not live) before the live main event, so in an hour you got a crazy 3 round LW war and a HW KO for the Championship. That is quite a good representation of the world of MMA, as good as you could expect from two fights anyway.
> 
> I'm not sure if that's what they played in all countries, but what I saw was IMO a great introduction to MMA with the amount of time given, Dana should chill about it.


Yup, that's what Sportsnet did for the Canadian broadcast. 

I don't know how the Fox broadcast went, but they showed the full Guida/Hendo fight, so the main event may have been on a slight tape delay. If the JDS/Velasquez fight went 5 rounds my guess is Sportsnet would have added another 30 mins to the broadcast. Props to sportsnet for cutting the filler and showing 2 fights. I wonder how they got away with changing the broadcast like that?

As for Dana, I echo some of the statements saying time for him to go. He wants UFC to be seen as a "professional" sport yet he's easily the least professional leader/face of any major sport organization. Never mind the swearing, telling fans to shut up, etc... his criticism of the fighters after the fight was just pathetic.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I guess Dana was rooting for JDS.


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

dlxrevolution said:


> Dana basically said that everybody that was pissed off because they only watched one fight on Fox should just shut up because they could've seen all the rest fights on Facebook.


...and this is why Dana is a meatstick. He wants to bring new fans to the sport and then tells people to "shut up" and watch on Facebook. Facebook, really? You want to bring in new viewers by having them watch on facebook? He is such a tool.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

hitmachine44 said:


> ...and this is why Dana is a meatstick. He wants to bring new fans to the sport and then tells people to "shut up" and watch on Facebook. Facebook, really? You want to bring in new viewers by having them watch on facebook? He is such a tool.


I'm glad I wasn't the only one who found the irony in that. Meatstick is a pretty good adjective to describe him at this point. I never did like Dana (and I would get shit on every time I bad-mouthed him), and he exposed his true character to the world last night. Hopefully people start to see him for the douche he is. Telling fans to "shut-up" after airing an event specifically meant to attract new fans is a genius move!

I always hook my laptop up to my TV with HDMI for the undercards so I'm not staring at a 20" computer monitor, but not everyone is tech savvy or has a computer/internet/facebook. Even a meatstick like Dana should be able to understand that.


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

RedRocket44 said:


> I'm glad I wasn't the only one who found the irony in that. Meatstick is a pretty good adjective to describe him at this point. I never did like Dana (and I would get shit on every time I bad-mouthed him), and he exposed his true character to the world last night. Hopefully people start to see him for the douche he is. Telling fans to "shut-up" after airing an event specifically meant to attract new fans is a genius move!
> 
> I always hook my laptop up to my TV with HDMI for the undercards so I'm not staring at a 20" computer monitor, but not everyone is tech savvy or has a computer/internet/facebook. Even a meatstick like Dana should be able to understand that.


And not everyone has an FB account. And no, I'm not signing my soul just to watch the prelims. And no, I'm not lying in the FB sign-up just to watch the prelims.


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

Atras said:


> And not everyone has an FB account. And no, I'm not signing my soul just to watch the prelims. And no, I'm not lying in the FB sign-up just to watch the prelims.


Erm, why not? I did it and it's a pretty hassle-free, cost-free process. Takes all of, oh I dunno, at least one minute of your life. Hardly selling your soul. You have to give your details for ppv or your tv deal so what's the difference here? No offence but it sounds like you're just looking for an excuse to whinge.


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

Swiss said:


> Erm, why not? I did it and it's a pretty hassle-free, cost-free process. Takes all of, oh I dunno, at least one minute of your life. Hardly selling your soul. You have to give your details for ppv or your tv deal so what's the difference here? No offence but it sounds like you're just looking for an excuse to whinge.


Because I don't want to support FB, period. It's called principles.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

Atras said:


> Because I don't want to support FB, period. It's called principles.


I hope you don't eat chocolate either or you'll be supporting little kids harvesting it in africa.

and you don't have a cell phone, internet, and you don't wear shoes, drive a car, watch TV...

im outta here


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I think it would of been a nice top up to complete a sweet card, always ncie to have a KO finish as part of a sweet card, but when you have just tried to watch 9 low quality fights, most of which belonged really in the WEC, stuttering and buffering up on a 15" laptop and did not really get a good look at any of it and then paid £7.99 to watch one fcuking fight which ended in 1 min 4 seconds it all added up to a bit of a sh1t night.


I agree. This fight might have been more pleasing to watch as part of a quality bundle of bouts...but after sitting in front of the computer all afternoon watching choppy streaming video and waiting for the "BIG EVENT" of UFC on Fox, only to get 60some seconds of primetime action, I'd say it was a massive broadcast dissapointment. Hats off to the fighters, but shame on whoever negotiated corporate deals to deliver 1 short and surprising knockout reel and call that a Fox Network premier. Spike TV had the last laugh. They showed reruns all day and those were more appealing than the Brock Lesnar commentary. I sure hope the future Fox events deliver more than this card did.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

MLD said:


> I sure hope the future Fox events deliver more than this card did.


You hope a full fight card event delivers more than an introductory 1-fight card?

:confused05:


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Dana should be pissed at himself for putting all of his chips on one fight.


DING! DING! DING!

That's what I was thinking weeks ago when I heard this was the case. What the hell were they thinking? Any MMA fight can end in seconds, and with HW's even more so. Yet, they seemed to bank on the perceived "fact" that this would be a 3-4 round War for the ages. Yeah, that was possible, and if they fought 10 times, maybe that would happen 8 out of 10 times. But it's not what happened Saturday and they had no backup plan in place, no prelims on Fox to whet the appetite and cover for the possible quick ending, and even worse, no prelims after the fact.

Basically, it was a huge premature ejaculation for the UFC. They have a deal with Fox for more fights, and they probably won't all go this way. So there will still be a time when on Fox, there is a hugh milestone fight that bursts the damns wide open for the UFC. It just wasn't the first fight on Fox that got it done, So we have to wait again.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

just saw the post fight report with Dana and Brock.
Dana was really pissed, he looked mad and at no point he cracked a glimpse of a smile...
Sorry Dana, the guy with the low draw capacity is your champ, too bad.
Or is it because the boxer beat the wrestler? (Bob Araum story)
Muahahah


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

LizaG said:


> Well said KillerShark, Mir is the sleeper in the upper-echelon of the HW division, time to leapfrog your way to the top Mir!  am I the only one who enjoyed the main event? I know it was short but still explosive. and the 1st Brazilian UFC HW champ ever if I'm not mistaken? (not including interim belts)


I liked it and I think most of us did. That's not the debate. The problem is, it was the only thing broadcast and this huge buildup delivered less than 2 minutes of action and lots of jawwing.

So in closing:
Good Fight - Yes
Good for UFC - Not so much.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Anyone have a video of Dana's comments? I was only able to find them via transcript.


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

Help me out here.

It was my understanding that the Undercard was on Facebook, not the Prelims. Or was it both?

When I first heard the Prelims would be on facebook, I still expected the Undercard to be on Fox with the Main Event.

So what happened to the true prelims? Not the undercard? Were they on Facebook as well?

There should have been a total of 10 fights. I only saw 5 and there was alreadt blood on the matt when I saw the first undercard fight. Color me confused for now.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

StandThemUp said:


> Help me out here.
> 
> It was my understanding that the Undercard was on Facebook, not the Prelims. Or was it both?
> 
> ...


There were 9 fights on facebook and they also aired on FoxSports.com

Prelims = fights not aired on PPV
undercard = fights scheduled for PPV, but not the main event

In this case, the prelims=undercard, as the only the main event was shown on TV.

The blood was painted over prior to the main event, reading from people who were at the event.

Sportsnet in Canada aired the Guida/Bendo fight in full prior to the main event - my guess is we may have had the main event on a slight tape delay. Props to Sportsnet for showing an awesome fight though, and not airing 45 mins of garbage for 1 minute of fighting.


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

hadoq said:


> I hope you don't eat chocolate either or you'll be supporting little kids harvesting it in africa.
> 
> and you don't have a cell phone, internet, and you don't wear shoes, drive a car, watch TV...
> 
> im outta here


Actually, I don't eat chocolate out of Africa since it's made with slave labor (look it up). As for the other things, they're not slave labor, and that's where I draw the line.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

Atras said:


> Actually, I don't eat chocolate out of Africa since it's made with slave labor (look it up). As for the other things, they're not slave labor, and that's where I draw the line.


Apple phones are slave labour.


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

RedRocket44 said:


> Apple phones are slave labour.


Chocolate from Africa is produced with slave labor.


> _"The US Department of State estimates that more than 109,000 children in Cote d’Ivoire’s cocoa industry work under “the worst forms of child labor,” and that some 10,000 are victims of human trafficking or enslavement."_


 This includes Hershey's chocolate.

Some other products are produced in sweat shops, which is a far cry from real slave labor. Apple's employees (or more accurately, Foxconn et al) get a salary and working environment which is very competitive by local standards.

Before someone mentions the suicides at Foxconn which were (over)reported earlier this year: it's a massive company with literally hundreds of thousands of employees. Their suicide rate is lower than the overall Chinese population.

I'm done here.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Am I the only one that feels dana and rogan are talkin out of both sides of their mouths? if cain turned the fight into a wrestling match he'd be gettin flack for stinking it up on the company's biggest night.Now that he chose to make it a KB'n match they are saying he messed up


----------



## DraganB (Sep 20, 2010)

I personally couldn't care less about the "casual fan", and I don't understand why the general fixation about that. I think the fan base and general popularity is just about right at this point in time, and further globalization of the sport would inevitably lead it the way of boxing. 

As far as Dana goes, I think he made an a$$ of himself on national television. He was visibly nervous from the get go, and what with the hysterical behaviour, dumb comments and repeated slamming of his palm on the table, he made Brock Lesnar look like the president of the debate team. The funniest moment for me was when he turned to Brock buffer-style and yelled "But can he take him down?!". You could see Brock going like "K dude... chill out"


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Dana should be pissed at himself for putting all of his chips on one fight. They could have easily had three fights broadcasted in the span of an hour, or at least the co-main and main events.


yeah couldn't agree more!

and I also agree with the DraganB. Dana did discredit JDS big time. You could see his disappointment not only in the cage, but still at the presser. Not very professional and Junior does not deserve this. I am sure they can market him very well also. If they cannot its their fault and not Juniors. Now we had a non wrestler win with boxing power and all they can say is "well if he HAD used his wrestling all wou;ld be different"....well truth was not cain beat cain with not sticking to the game plan, JDS beat Cain with a superior gameplan and good boxing. Why the hell can't this not be acknowledged?

And off course he should have known that this fight could be over quick, if one looks at the fights from Junior before. Not saying that it was a given against a beast like Cain but the possibility that the fight comes to a quick ending was always there. So not taking this into account, what was probably the case is just plain stupid.

What also got to me was his rant against everyone that was critical of the 1 fight thing.
He saw the great fight with Ben vs Guida and I garantee he was thinking the same thing as well.
So basically he was pissed at himself. Naturally he turned it on the fans.

Well that being said everyone makes mistakes and im sure going forward Dana will see that as well.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Beyond all the talk about how the program was perceived by the casual fan, or the 'new' fan, or whatever, I think 100% of us on here all agree that having one fight with 45 mins build was just straight up madness, and thats the biggest sticking point with me.

- The main event wouldn't have come across negatively if it had been preceded by a 3 round war Bendo/Guida. In fact, it would've come across positively positive.

- Dana's reaction would most likely have been less severe, if there had been another fight shown, because part of his reaction, no matter if he denies it, was probably to do with the knowledge that he'd just got people to watch 1 hours programming for a 1 minute fight.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Dana telling complainers to shut up wasn't at all surprizing to me. That's just typical Dana for you. 

The part that got me was how he discredited Juniors cardio. Dana doesn't usually discredit many fighters attributes, let alone someone who just won a belt. And honestly, Juniors cardio didn't really seem that bad in his last fight against Carwin.

Strange move by Dana. He was obviously pulling for Cain by UD.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Congrats for JDS, one of the nicest guys in the sport. Also one of the deadliest.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Its funny that he went on his rant right after the fight, talking about how Cain's gameplanning was bullshit and he should have apparently ran across the cage on his knees and dragged the fight to the ground. Which doesn't make any sense, considering that's not Cain's style, nor would it have been effective against JDS. 

He was working leg kicks, and even landed a nice hook inside that first 60 seconds. He looked solid. He just lacked the mobility and aggression that makes his cardio so demoralizing to his opponents, and stood straight in front of him rather than attacking from angles. 

Its funny to me that White was in an uproar, right up until he found out that Cain was fighting with a serious knee injury as well and almost had to pull out of the fight, suddenly Cain is gonna see doctors and get fixed up and he'll be back. We all know it, and we all endure it because its a necessary evil in this sport to endure White, but Dana White could, on a whim, ruin MMA forever.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

I think Dana is more pissed about losing a large Mexican demographic than with how fast the fight went. Dana cares about $, and Brazil already has Anderson Silva as MW champ to snag that demo.


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

LizaG said:


> Dana would have been pissed off if it was a 5round LnP snoozefest, anything can and does happen in MMA we all know this, he should know this. We got fireworks in that fight...where is a complaint justified? We got a title-fight KO for crying out loud, I'm happy with that.
> 
> Fox gave the UFC one fight, it would be a shame if new fans judged an entire sport on one fight!


Seriously BOOHOO Dana ya sure it sucks the fight wasnt a long war but that KO was awesome.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Its funny that he went on his rant right after the fight, talking about how Cain's gameplanning was bullshit and he should have apparently ran across the cage on his knees and dragged the fight to the ground. Which doesn't make any sense, considering that's not Cain's style, nor would it have been effective against JDS.
> 
> He was working leg kicks, and even landed a nice hook inside that first 60 seconds. He looked solid. He just lacked the mobility and aggression that makes his cardio so demoralizing to his opponents, and stood straight in front of him rather than attacking from angles.
> 
> Its funny to me that White was in an uproar, right up until he found out that Cain was fighting with a serious knee injury as well and almost had to pull out of the fight, suddenly Cain is gonna see doctors and get fixed up and he'll be back. We all know it, and we all endure it because its a necessary evil in this sport to endure White, but Dana White could, on a whim, ruin MMA forever.


Dana being Dana.

I wonder what Fox will think of him by year 3-4 into this 7 year deal. I wonder how many of his post-fight interviews, TV interviews, vBlogs, etc some of these Fox executives have really seen?

Maybe I'm wrong, but if he's telling fans to shut-up, dropping f-bombs and talks poorly of his champions I can see some Fox Executives not being too happy with him. Maybe I'm wrong, maybe that's what Fox wants for network TV... seems very unprofessional to me though, especially when you're trying to convince a new audience that UFC/MMA is a legitimate sport and not "human cockfighting".


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

it wasn't a war and dana was pissed, not really surprised. 5 mill watched it, but i think he was hoping both guys would test each other more. JDS had other plans obviously.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

Thelegend said:


> it wasn't a war and dana was pissed, not really surprised. 5 mill watched it, but i think he was hoping both guys would test each other more. JDS had other plans obviously.


Well it ain't pro wrasslin.
the beauty of MMA is that it is very unpredictable and fights can play out in so many different ways.
The boss of the biggest MMA company should know that and taken that possibility into account.

I am still very convinced that the main reason for him being this pissed was the fact that the majority of the fans were actually right in saying they should have put more fights on that card (Ben vs. Guida).

I think the fact that HE was wrong and the fans were right is pissing him off beyond belief and thats why he is reacting like someone who got caught cheating.

He behaved like a little spoiled brat when telling all of us to STFU.

But like a lot of guys already said thats Dana being Dana.
Question is if that is a proper and smart way to present yourself when trying to get the product out there.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Its funny that he went on his rant right after the fight, talking about how Cain's gameplanning was bullshit and he should have apparently ran across the cage on his knees and dragged the fight to the ground. Which doesn't make any sense, considering that's not Cain's style, nor would it have been effective against JDS.
> 
> He was working leg kicks, and even landed a nice hook inside that first 60 seconds. He looked solid. He just lacked the mobility and aggression that makes his cardio so demoralizing to his opponents, and stood straight in front of him rather than attacking from angles.
> 
> Its funny to me that White was in an uproar, *right up until he found out that Cain was fighting with a serious knee injury* as well and almost had to pull out of the fight, suddenly Cain is gonna see doctors and get fixed up and he'll be back. We all know it, and we all endure it because its a necessary evil in this sport to endure White, but Dana White could, on a whim, ruin MMA forever.


Huh??

JDS has the serious knee injury, not Cain. Or am i missing something??


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Huh??
> 
> JDS has the serious knee injury, not Cain. Or am i missing something??


You are. 

In the post fight presser Cain admitted to having a serious knee injury as well.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Squirrelfighter said:


> You are.
> 
> In the post fight presser Cain admitted to having a serious knee injury as well.


I even watched the post fight presses. Cain actually said that he didnt have many injuries, nothing that you dont normally get. So can you show me where he said this?

Wait i think i remember what you are talking about. But it didnt sound like it was that "Serious" if you ask me.

He talks about injuries at 16:15

He says the knee was fine going into the fight.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Holy shit JDS answered that reporter in spanish, and did it well considering. Cain losing had nothing to do with his knee, unless that knee would have been a factor in getting clipped (which it could have). I see a rematch going the same way if Cain cannot get JDS to the ground. The rematch would have to have JDS as the favorite.


----------

